# Chiva



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

My co-worker recently had a cat go to the Bridge.
Chiva (a pure breed Burmese I believe?) had been vomiting and not eating. They took her to the vet, who after tests and X-rays, did exploratory sugery and found an obstruction. It was an almond that she had swallowed. Chiva stayed in the emergency hospital for several days and did not improve. My co-worker said something about the sutures possibly leaking? They wanted to do a second surgery, which she said she couldn't afford, so they did it for free (made her wonder if they botched the first one) however she still passed away. I feel bad for Chiva, mostly because my co-worker cares more about how she lost a lot of money and is in debt (true, $2500 is no small amount) than she cares about losing the cat. 
Anyone who has had cats pass away recently, ask them to keep this little kitty company.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

shlanon, your friend must have loved her cat deeply to spend that much money. My guess is that if she had been able, she would have done whatever it took to get her pet healed. When that cat died, she had time to reflect and realized she was going to have a terrible time paying the money she owes. That's just my take on the situation. She has two tragedies on her hands now. Money just represents work; it has no value on its own. Your friend will have to pinch pennies for a long time, I'm sure. I understand how you feel, but I think your friend has just realized that she is in real financial bind. She can do no more for Chiva.

Chiva is in good Hands now, however. I'm sure he is adding even more joy to heaven. God bless all of you. I know how much you care about animals.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, Jeanie, you may be right and I hope you are.
But she made other comments as well. *sigh* She said she didn't care about losing the cat because she could just get another one. She also said next time she will just have the cat put down if it needs surgery, instead of spending the money. I don't think she realized how much the charges were adding up at the time, it actually wasn't the surgery that cost so much, but the IV fluids and such and staying in the after hours hospital.
At any rate, I do feel bad for her. I just hope that she cares more about this cat and her possible future cats than she has indicated to me.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Making other comments can mean she's trying to keep her mind off her cat. Tim said I have been a b**** since Clyde got PTS, telling him off by not letting me get him to the vet sooner - by not allowing us to go farther in debt than we already are.

Your friend put a great deal of money to save her kitty, and now Kitty is gone. She's probably blaming herself. She wants to keep her mind on something else depressing than to be depressed over a life she misses so. Some people find it to difficult to grieve for pets, they think it will hurt their image. The best thing you can do is tell her you understand that she really misses kitty, and that debt will eventually be paid off.


----------

